# Halloween Party Theme - Arachnophobia?



## System610 (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, so after a whole lot of wracking my brain on what my party should be this year, I've decided overwhelmingly that going with a Spider themed party will be the most feasible. 

Martha Stewart's Holiday "150 good things and 150 bad things" magazine had an awesome spider egg sac to hang from the ceiling, and I'm planning on doing some tissue paper silhouettes on all 5 of our houses' windows....(hmm, but what of?) I also was watching her Halloween special on HGTV yesterday and she made glow in the dark bouncing spiders with styrofoam balls, regular glowsticks, and 8 glowstick necklaces for legs! They were absolutely great! That said, I still need a few more things to set up....so I need your help. 

What are some of your classic spider-y, web-y, 8-legged ideas?


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Last year I made a spider victim and the egg sacks from Martha Stewart. I also took about 100 plastic spiders (you can buy them in bulk at Oriental Trading) and put that blue poster putty on the back and stuck them all over the place. The victim is easy, use a blucky skeleton from Big Lots, wrap him in saran wrap and then wrap him in spider webbing and hang him up with fishing line. You can use a mask so it look more human or just go with the "spider sucked him dry to his bones" look. I also scattered misc. bones and skulls around the floor under him. I then hung a big spider over him.

You could also incorporate some spider themed foods into your party and you could make black martinis with Blavod vodka, put a marchino cherry in them and call them "Black Widows". Make shots and call it spider venom. 

I would hang lots of plastic spiders from fishing line, some close enough so they touch your guests. Give away silly string (spider web) as favors. Make a display of spider specimens under glass, like entomologists make with butterflies and such. Just pin fake spiders to a board and put a frame around it. 

Check out Howloween Queen's web site. She uses meat netting as webs and it looks really cool. You could drape your tables with that fuzzy yarn. I bought some for a dollar at Big Lots in gray, black and white and I'm going to hang it up so it touches peoples faces. It has fuzzy feel that freaks people out! Have fun!!


----------



## System610 (Sep 23, 2007)

tallula_g said:


> Last year I made a spider victim and the egg sacks from Martha Stewart. I also took about 100 plastic spiders (you can buy them in bulk at Oriental Trading) and put that blue poster putty on the back and stuck them all over the place. The victim is easy, use a blucky skeleton from Big Lots, wrap him in saran wrap and then wrap him in spider webbing and hang him up with fishing line. You can use a mask so it look more human or just go with the "spider sucked him dry to his bones" look. I also scattered misc. bones and skulls around the floor under him. I then hung a big spider over him.
> 
> You could also incorporate some spider themed foods into your party and you could make black martinis with Blavod vodka, put a marchino cherry in them and call them "Black Widows". Make shots and call it spider venom.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD! THAT IS SO AWESOME! Thank you for the great ideas!!!!!

Holy crap, I'm more geeked than ever now!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I am making a spider victim but I would love to make the egg sacs. I can't get my hands on the Martha Steward Halloween issue. Does anyone have the directions or a link the instructions?

Thanks.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Your spider victim should be dressed up in a blue jumpsuit holding a chemical sprayer and has a patch that says "Exterminator".


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

They have a cool Drop Down furry spider at Big Lots for like $8.00's. It could add a nice touch


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought of a few more ideas for your party, on Pinatas.com they have a Scary Spider Pinata, you could fill it with candy, little booze bottles (for an adult party) and lots of fake spiders. Oriental Trading has tons of spider stuff on their site. I also saw a really cool poster on art.com it's called "Arachnids". It's basically a chart with all different types of spiders on it. 

You said you were going to make sillouettes in your windows, you could make the side view of someone screaming with a spider coming from the other side. A spider dropping down from a web. The words "HELP MEeeeeee" (like in the old fly movie!). Check out this poster for inspiration: http://www.nordicposters.com/cgi-bin/seek?ss=Tarantula. 

A fun idea for your invites: get white balloons, put some plastic spiders inside of it and your rolled up invite. Blow it up to a small size, glue a plastic or paper spider to the end of it, put it in a box lined with paper shreds. On the balloon write: Squish the spider egg for party details. They have to "pop" the ballon egg and out will come your invite and baby spiders! This would probably only work if you are handing your invites out.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

B Scary said:


> I am making a spider victim but I would love to make the egg sacs. I can't get my hands on the Martha Steward Halloween issue. Does anyone have the directions or a link the instructions?
> 
> Thanks.


I couldn't find the link to the spider egg sacks, but they are really easy to make. You need:

white panty hose or tights, I used the knee highs you can buy at Wally World for like 50 cents a pair and white tights. 
Styrofoam balls or eggs (I used ball shaped, because that's what they had!)
Plastic spiders (I used the little table sprinkle kind and the basic black plastic kind)
glue gun
cotton batting

wrap a styrofoam ball or egg in batting. Pull the panty hose leg or knee high over the ball. Position the little spiders inside between the batting and the panty hose. Hot glue the bigger spiders around the outside. Hang from the ceiling using pushpins or hooks. (I strung mine with fishing line and hung them from different lengths). These are easy and very effective looking!

This is a pick of mine from last year:http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/Halloween/?action=view&current=IMG_0138.jpg


----------



## System610 (Sep 23, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> Your spider victim should be dressed up in a blue jumpsuit holding a chemical sprayer and has a patch that says "Exterminator".


AAAAAHAHAHAHAHA! That would be hilarious!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I was just on: http://themepartiesnmore.com and they have a scene setter called Spiders Lair. It would be perfect for your party. I was also Wal-Mart yesterday and they had spider web (realistic looking) napkins and spider plates.


----------



## System610 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Tallula!

I actually came across those scene setters, and we don't have enough empty wall space to accomodate those. I did, however, already pick up those plates and napkins! The plates with the purple spider? They're fantastic!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

One of the clues in my scavenger hunt through the woods one year had a spider scene:

WHEN YOU'RE FACE TO FACE WITH A DEADLY FATE, OF FANGS AND LEGS THAT NUMBER EIGHT,
PREPARE FOR THE WORST AND DRAW YOUR LAST BREATH, AS YOU PLUCK A BABY FROM THE WEB OF DEATH.
(This site had the giant spider with lots of web and a dummy wrapped up in it, but also had little plastic spiders all over the web mixed in with little plastic human babies (Walmart in their cake decorating stuff), the trick here was they had to pay attention and bring back a human baby, not a baby spider)


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

I am also going to make the egg sacs from the Martha Stewart magazine. They gave a site to order multi-sized spiders from.. http://www.nightmarefactory.com I checked it out, they are on backorder. I wasn't able to find them on Oriental Trading or Amazon. I guess I have to look harder. Otherwise it will look like I have strange fetish for white pantyhose.. haha


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

System610 said:


> ... Martha Stewart's Holiday "150 good things and 150 bad things" magazine had an awesome spider egg sac to hang from the ceiling, ...


I made some and have them hanging in my spider hall ... they look really good. 

I'm dedicating my front hall to spiders this year. I've went crazy with the cobwebs, and this weekend we're adding the spiders. I'll have pictures to post next week. 

I also managed to find some bloody cob webs... I can't remember the brand right now, but I'll let you know.

I suggest Scene setters room scrolls ... they have 2 different ones dedicated to spiders. 















I went way overboard with other stuff this year, so, I didn't get the room scrolls, but I have these 









Don't scrimp on the cobwebs, and use a lots, and a variety of spiders, all shapes, sizes and colors.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

B Scary said:


> I am making a spider victim but I would love to make the egg sacs. I can't get my hands on the Martha Steward Halloween issue. Does anyone have the directions or a link the instructions?
> 
> Thanks.


Let me know if you still want the instructions for the spider egg sacks... I have the Martha Stewart Magasine with it. I can Scan it and post for you


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

I also purchased the bloody cobwebs this year. As many other items, they are made by Fitco. I found it at a hole-in-the-wall Halloween shop. It was the only place I saw them. I checked around the internet and even Fitco themselves, http://www.firstimperial.com, but with no luck.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

peyote2004 said:


> Let me know if you still want the instructions for the spider egg sacks... I have the Martha Stewart Magasine with it. I can Scan it and post for you


If you would, I'd be interested in seeing the directions for making those sacks. I have all the materials, I just don't know where to start. Many thanks peyote.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

Jottle said:


> If you would, I'd be interested in seeing the directions for making those sacks. I have all the materials, I just don't know where to start. Many thanks peyote.


Here's the link to a scan of the instructions http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/scan0001.jpg


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

peyote2004 said:


> Here's the link to a scan of the instructions http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/scan0001.jpg


Cool. It's so simple. I really should have been able to figure that one out!


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

The bloody cobwebs stretch nicely ... I wasn't sure what to expect, because they were so cheal, but they stretch well, and look really cool. My only complaint is that the red dye rubs off on your hands when you're putting them up....


----------

